# NJ - ISO: Plow for 97 Dodge, Eastern PA



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a friend looking for a complete setup for a 97 (or 95, I think 97 though) Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. For his personal property only, based on how he described it to me, I'd say 10-15 min push. So it doesn't have to be fancy or pretty.

I explained to him it is going to be a stretch finding the truckside in decent condition for that age truck. He recently picked up the truck, former Florida truck so frame/body is in excellent condition so he doesn't want to drill/cut/weld truck if possible. He is capable of welding if blade or mount needs some work.

He's located in Eastern PA, I'm sure he'd be willing to drive a few hours for the right deal.

Figured it couldn't hurt to check here.

Edit to add... I didn't put NJ in the thread title, new feature @Michael J. Donovan?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@alfman didn't you have one off your Dodge for sale?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Jarrett. He hasn't logged on since Feb, but I saw his for sale post and he had his phone number in it. I'm going to pass it along to my friend.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure thing. He's incredibly busy right now, but I just texted him, said he's still got it. I'll send him the link to this post.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I still got it. 8 ft fisher minute mount off of 2000 Dodge July special $700 and a case of Coors light. If you want pics or video of it working text 330-571-8931
Thanks! Don


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Don. I will pass info to my friend. His name is Drew.


----------

